# my mad ducks



## aspire5532 (Nov 6, 2011)

here is my group of mad ducks or is it they drive me mad :thumbup:


----------



## zebra (Nov 23, 2011)

I like your ducks i have indian runner duck's they are lovely animals .


----------



## aspire5532 (Nov 6, 2011)

hi can u just confirm that a only a drake runner has the curl on the tail either that we have a crossing dressing duck lol


----------



## piercedboy18 (Jun 9, 2009)

Beautiful ducks. I would love some one day!


----------



## indianrunnerducks199823 (Mar 22, 2012)

aww... they are cute! Yeah my runners are crazy, one lavender female called sophie cant climb up her ramp into her house, so drives us mad trying to corner her to get her to bed. I've got 6 runners and a call, a bantam, and a male mallard called darcy. I hatch runner ducklings so if anyone wants one, please contact me. I live in Suffolk, UK.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Awww they're beautiful :001_tt1: I want to have some ducks.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

my OH once read something that said if you own ducks then you constantly worry about your ducks. . .I KNOW I DO! I'll be at work and I just worry that there's something wrong at home and the ducks will be in danger. . . I think it's because they seem so vulnerable.
my ducks refuse to swim in a purpose built pond like that. . . they're call ducks. . .I'm going to get some more eventually but they swim in a paddling pool because they insist on it being emptied and refilled with clean water like every other day or they wont use it and end up looking scruffy because they don't clean themselves without going in the water! silly ducks.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Love the pics, I have a pic of my mallard checking out the oven too. Bet in less than 5 mins there was poop everywhere. I know Donald used to dash into the kitchen every opportunity she got and within seconds she was gulping down dog food, dabbling in the dogs water dish, spilling it everywhere and pooping all over the show. Then she'd bully the dog to share her basket with her, cheeky girl even followed my dog into the living room one day and both were snoozing on the settee when I caught up with them. She was a character.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwww there all very lovely


----------



## Martina84 (May 19, 2013)

I love the third pic! They are amazing


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

they are mad and you are getting mad in giving all of them a complete care


----------

